# Les petites bulles



## rezba (6 Avril 2007)

Tr&#232;s cher Monsieur machin dont je ne connais pas le nom, avez-vous d'ailleurs exist&#233;?

Peut-&#234;tre que non. Peut-&#234;tre &#234;tes vous une entit&#233; collective, et dans ce cas c'est &#224; plusieurs que je m'adresse. Peut-&#234;tre faut-il que je remonte plus loin pour retrouver le p&#232;re de cet objet pour l'existence duquel je m'en vais pr&#233;sentement vous f&#233;liciter.
De tous les modes de transport que l'homme s'est mis en devoir de mettre au point pour coloniser son espace, le train est certainement le plus civilis&#233;. Ce n'est l&#224; pas seulement l'effet des rails et des planifications qu'ils imposent, c'est aussi fonction de temps et d'espaces.
J'aime bien les bulles du train. J'aime qu'elles m'englobent, m'enrobent.
Il y a des ann&#233;es de &#231;a, je prenais fr&#233;quemment la m&#234;me ligne, une ligne &#224; grande vitesse, avec un enfant qui n'&#233;tait pas le mien, mais que j'amenais de gare en gare. Nous ne nous connaissions pas, lui et moi. C'&#233;tait un magnifique m&#233;tisse, et je l'appelais "mon petit kiwi". Les plus jeunes ne peuvent pas comprendre.
Mon petit kiwi, avec qui s'&#233;tait nou&#233;e une relation de confiance et de proximit&#233;, aimait bien le train. Je le r&#233;cup&#233;rais sur le quai, o&#249; ses parents me l'amenaient, et je l'amenait &#224; ses grands parents, sur le quai de destination. Je voyageais moiti&#233; prix, avec la carte Kiwi&#169;, ses parents soufflaient un week-end, lui retrouvait le jardin de ses grands-parents.
Dans l'intervalle, on jouait un peu, on lisait, et rapidement mon petit kiwi s'endormait, la t&#234;te sur mes genoux, ou contre la vitre. Je lui mettais sa veste en coussin, il allongeait ses jambes sur les miennes, et il dormait comme un bienheureux, le temps que l'oiseau de fer traverse &#224; 90 m&#232;tres par seconde la campagne bourguignonne.
Et l&#224; se cr&#233;ait une bulle de paix et de s&#233;r&#233;nit&#233;, autour de nos deux si&#232;ges. On s'abstrayait de la r&#233;alit&#233; du compartiment, moi dans mon livre, lui dans ses r&#234;ves. Le temps s'&#233;coulait sans heurts dans un espace coutumier.
Parfois mon petit kiwi avait la bougeotte. Une petite kiwi, ou un autre petit kiwi croisait dans les parages.
Mon petit kiwi sortait du nid, allait jouer.  

J'avais vingt-cinq ans, et il en avait cinq. J'&#233;tais toujours tr&#232;s fier que l'on puisse penser qu'il &#233;tait &#224; moi quand on jouait, ou qu'on se racontait des histoires. Non pas que j'ai voulu me l'accaparer, mais parce je compris aupr&#232;s de lui quel p&#232;re je souhaitais &#234;tre pour mes enfants &#224; venir.
Dans ces petites bulles de train &#224; grande vitesse.

Pourtant, m&#234;me si c'est pratique, j'aime pas trop le t&#233;g&#233;v&#233;. Pas assez confortable. C'est un peu comme un bus, le t&#233;g&#233;v&#233;.
Les innombrables fois o&#249; j'ai pris le t&#233;g&#233;v&#233; sans mon petit kiwi, je me suis souvent retrouv&#233; au Bar, &#224; discuter, boire, fumer. Avec des inconnus, avec des connus qu'on est content de voir l&#224;, parce que pourquoi pas, hein.
Et c'est agr&#233;able, souvent. Et pas seulement parce que la discussion acc&#233;l&#232;re la montre.

Mais ce que je pr&#233;f&#232;re, c'est pouvoir prendre le temps de m'installer. Recr&#233;er mon bureau, travailler, lire, boire, manger. M'&#233;taler dans un compartiment, ou un carr&#233; avec table centrale.
L&#224;, je suis dans un de ces carr&#233;s en cuir cr&#232;me et petits coussins en tissu &#233;cru, un wagon de premi&#232;re du T&#233;oz, un corail am&#233;nag&#233; qui joint pluisieurs fois par jour les rives sud de l'Atlantique &#224; la M&#233;diterran&#233;e.
Et on est bien.
Je dis _on_, parce qu'en face de moi, Joanes regarde le 140 &#232;me &#233;pisode de Naruto en v.o. Il a baiss&#233; le store &#224; hauteur de yeux. Il est dans le sens de la marche. Sinon, il a la naus&#233;e.
J'ai bascul&#233; mon si&#232;ge au maximum, je tapote  dans une position confortable, jambes crois&#233;es. Dans l'ipod avec James Holden au contr&#244;le, y'a mon ami&#169; Kalkbrenner qui monte son Gerbr&#252;nn Gerbr&#252;nn, et moi je monte le son.
Et le p&#233;k&#233; fum&#233; sur l'esplanade ensoleill&#233;e de la gare fait bouger ma t&#234;te.
On a fait notre petite bulle. Pas besoin de se parler. On a parl&#233;. Des phrases murement r&#233;fl&#233;chies, qui n'ont besoin que de peu de mots pour se former. Et puis, &#231;a fait 24 heures qu'on ne se lache pas d'une semelle, sauf pour aller pisser et dormir. Et dix heures de train et trente heures. S'il reste des trucs &#224; dire, elles attendront ce soir. Il mange &#224; la maison. C'est un privil&#232;ge de c&#233;libataire, de pouvoir se faire inviter souvent dans les cuisines de copains, surtout en semaine.
C'est con, si j'y avais pens&#233; avant, j'aurais pu faire une compot&#233;e d'oignons pour accompagner le lapin. Un bon lapin fermier, roti avec de la ventreche, de la tapenade et des tomates confites. Juste une cuill&#232;re de compot&#233;e, tu la poses &#224; cot&#233; des p&#226;tes fraiches. Prochaine fois.

Je vais finir ma note sur les politiques culturelles sur le territoire de l'H&#233;rault, et je vais me mater l'ultime &#233;pisode de la deuxi&#232;me saison de Prison Break, juste pour voir comment ces petits malins posent les bases de la saison trois.
Non mais.





_
Il s'appelle Georges Stephenson, le "v&#233;ritable inventeur de la locomotive". Merci Monsieur Stephenson._


----------



## Nexka (6 Avril 2007)

La carte Kiwi  :love: Avec la carte Kiwi on paye &#224; moiti&#233; prix, c'est pas possible, mais si avec la sncf c'est possible. 
Moi aussi quand j'&#233;tais petite j'avais la carte Kiwi, et je descendais toutes les vacances et week end prolong&#233;s de Paris &#224; Figeac (dans le Lot) chez mes grand parents. En train corail, 6h de train, et dans un compartiment si possible.
Au retour, ma grand m&#233;re s'arrangeait toujours pour me trouver un "Rezba", c'&#233;tait g&#233;n&#233;ralement une m&#233;m&#233;... Ca inspire confiance une m&#233;m&#233;... Mais j'avais jamais la m&#234;me. 

Je me suis faites plein de bulles diff&#233;rentes dans les trains. 
Petite je ne manquais pas une seconde du voyage, toujours &#233;veill&#233;e &#224; regarder par la fen&#234;tre ou lire. Et souvent toute seule et tr&#233;s sage.
Je me souviens d'un voyage m&#233;morable en famille.. Ma m&#233;re, mon fr&#233;re, le chien le chat et moi . Le chien &#233;tait un &#233;norme Boxer baveux, au milieu du voyage j'ai eu la bonne id&#233;e de lib&#233;r&#233;rer le chat de sa caisse... C'est un peu flou, mais je sais que par la suite on a jamais plus voyag&#233; en train en famille.
Plus tard, en tant qu'animatrice, j'ai pris le train avec des colonies... La bulle prend la taille du wagon, chaque arrets est un grand moment de stress.... Le pire c'est l'arriv&#233;e.. 3 minutes pour faire d&#233;barquer entre 150 et 200 gosses de 6 &#224; 14 ans et autant de bagages... Mais que de fous rires.
Maintenant quand je prend le train, je roupille tout le long. Toujours 6h de train corail pour aller voir mes grands parents &#224; 500km, et juste 4h45 de TGV pour faire les 800km qui me s&#233;parent de mes parents. Moi j'aime le TGV! Le bleu, l'atlantique. 
Mais c'est rare aujourd'hui que je croise des enfants voyageant seuls. En avion oui, mais en train... C'&#233;tait bien la carte Kiwi


----------



## Pierrou (7 Avril 2007)

C'est vrai que c'est agr&#233;able, un voyage en train... surtout en ce moment, avec le soleil qui chauffe doux, le store un peu baiss&#233;, la p&#233;nombre, le baladeur... Une petite bulle de paix dans un monde de brutasses...


----------



## joanes (7 Avril 2007)

Y'a eu du vent par ici :mouais:  


Sinon moi je r&#233;apprend &#224; aimer le train. J'aime bien l'id&#233;e du campement. C'est tout autre chose que les trajets hebdomadaire de ma jeunesse.:rateau: 


*SHARINGAN*​


----------



## CouleurSud (7 Avril 2007)

[&#8230;]

Les bulles, c'&#233;tait le bruit du train que j'entendais de ma chambre, le soir, quand j'&#233;tais enfant. Elles &#233;taient comme les v&#233;hicules de mes r&#234;ves avant les r&#234;ves.  Avec elles, l'espace se contractait en m&#234;me temps que le r&#233;el se dilatait. J'&#233;tais ici et ailleurs. L&#224;, &#224; Lyon, et l&#224;-bas, vers l'oc&#233;an.

J'&#233;coutais passer ces gens sans visage. Et il me semblait pourtant les conna&#238;tre. Comme des compagnons avec qui on fait un bout de chemin. Avec qui on parle de tout et et de rien pour laisser doucement le temps passer. 

Et puis arrivait le sommeil.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2007)

moi les rails je ne les aimes pas trop , va savoir pourquoi  

c'est sur le train , celui que j'ai pris pendant 6 ans pour aller a la "grande ecole" que j'ai mis ma premiere cigarette a la bouche , histoire de "nouer contact"  avec un gars qui fumait .......quelle idiote mais bon a 16 ans :rose: :rose: 

2 ans avant j'avais fait un long voyage , sicilie-milan , quel enfer :mouais: :mouais: 
en sicilie il avancait de 4 gares pour en reculer de 2 ......il n'y avait que un seul rail sois disant   .....un voyage qui a dur&#233;e 36 heures :rateau: :rateau: 
merci alitalia de faire deja greve a l'epoque et merci a l'ecole priv&#233; qui n'acceptait aucune excuse d'absence (dur de faire croire que j'etais malade juste apres le fetes de noel )

et voil&#224; que 4 ans apres , sur un coup de tete , je refais le chemin inverse milan-sicilie pour aller embrasser un beau gar&#231;on    
au retour, pendant que je dormais , je me fera voler  mon sac a main :mouais: :mouais: 


depuis , va savoir pourquoi , je n'arrive plus a m'endormir  dans  un train   


je fera ,  plus tard  , 3 ou 4  all&#233;e-retour france-milan en compagnie de ma fille encore petite et a chaque fois j'ai eu droit a des mesaventure multiples et diverses

la "meilleure" ? 
retenue en garde a vue plusieurs heures a la douane suisse , fouille comprise et &#233;ventration des nounours de fifille : cette derniere avait commenc&#233;e a faire causette avec avec une fille sympa assise a quelque metres de nous :
moi j'ammenais ma fille en italie, la fille sympa elle amenait de la drogue :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: 


mes derniers voyages en ces 2 derni&#232;res ann&#233;es  ont et&#233; alsace-marseille et alsace-nord-paris-dijon pour cause boulot:
entre le guichetier qui se trompe de date sur mes billets , les retards sur marseille ( vrai, pas une seule fois il a et&#233; a l'heure celui de aubagne  :rateau: :mouais: ) qui donc me feront rater tous les suivant pour arriver chez moi et sans oublier ma  "chance supreme" qui , comme joanes,  j'ai la naus&#233;e si je ne suis pas dans le sens de la  marche et o&#249;  rarement j'ai pu voyager dans le bon sens  je peux affirmer que decidement je n'aime pas beaucoup les rails et ne me laissent pas de tres bons souvenirs :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2007)

Nous avions décidé de rejoindre la méditerranée en partant de l'atlantique et de traverser à pied, en bus et en train les Pyrénées espagnoles. Nous nous sommes retrouvés au coeur du pays basque, pur et dur, sous un soleil de plomb. Je ne me souviens plus du nom de cette bourgade où nous nous sommes arrivés en train. Il y avait deux gares dans cette bourgade désolée, une pour les arrivées et une autre pour les départs. Nous avons donc traversés cette ville - étape à l'abandon, au mur criblé de balles, au fenêtres arborant des draps où était écrit des slogans en espagnol où nous ne comprenions pas grand chose à part que les étrangers n'étaient pas les bienvenus. C'était l'essentiel, et au fur et à mesure où nous cherchions cet improbable quai, nos gorges se serraient, nos yeux furetaient et rencontraient d'autres regards que notre esprit interprétaient comme hostiles. Je diraient avec le recul que ce fut simplement de la curiosité. Peu de touristes devaient visiter ces lieux ... D'un pas rapide, presque précipité, fébrile nous nous sommes hâtés de chercher des rails, qui seraient le signe que nous étions sauvés car plus les minutes passaient plus nous étions sûres d'une chose : il était hors de question que l'on passe la nuit ici. Rater le train n'était pas possible. Je crois me souvenir que l'on a finis par entrer en contact avec un autochtone pour poursuivre notre chemin. Il fallait prendre un escalier pour se retrouver près d'un batisse carrée et fermée, délabrée au bord d'un unique rail. Nous nous sommes collés au mur afin de profiter des 50 cm d'ombre, accroupis, essayant de reprendre notre souffle et notre sang froid. Il ne restait plus qu'à attendre une certaine heure un improbable train dans cette improbable gare sans pendule, sans chef de gare. Nous ne faisions pas les fiers, l'ambiance étaient tendue et un acte humain et banal comme pisser dans un coin devenait problématique car il était toujours hors de question de s'éloigner trop loin de peur de rater ce train. Nous avions la désgréable sensation d'être continuellement épiés, même la venue des enfants du village sur le quai de la gare devenait suspects. Ils sont restés quelques instants, je ne pourrait dire combien de temps, car il n'y avait plus de temps, c'était un village figé dans le hors temps, dans une dimension parallèle. Même nos pensées étaient figées. Impossible de continuer le roman commencé dans l'autre train, impossible de penser à la suite du voyage. Seuls les mégots qui s'amoncellaient à nos pieds nous permettaient de compter les instants passés. A un moment donné l'attente fut insupportable, je me suis retrouvée à marcher au soleil de long en large, à scruter les rails dans un sens et dans l'autre : par où allaient venir ce train ? Peut être devrons nous suivre ces rails à la tombée de la nuit, mais dans quel sens ? La perspective de l'incconu nous devenaient plus supportable dans le mouvement que dans l'immobilité. 
Au moment où nous venions d'établir dans les moindre détails le plan B de cette étape, nous entendîmes avec un grand soulagement le bruit caractéristique d'un train au loin. Debout sur le quai, nous l'avons vu passé, c'était un train de marchandises. Notre esprit n'avait qu'une envie attraper ce train en route mais notre corps las, déshydratés n'a pus suivre cette pensée. Agards, nous sommes restés debout un peu plus rassurés quand un autre train est arrivé nous nous sommes empêchés de penser que c'était le bon jusqu'à ce qu'il s'arrête et que les portes s'ouvrent.

En entrant dans ce train, j'ai eut cette impression étrange de me retrouver en terrain connu, j'ai put reconstituer ma bulle, j'ai du m'assoupir, ou regarder défiler le paysage ou peut être lire, j'ai put surtout penser et souffler.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2007)

J'ai écrit çà un jour dans le TGV sur le trajet Lille-Paris.

*TGV*

Lumière dorée
Cinémascope
Long travelling
Dessus la plaine technicolor

Panoramique
La vitre
Feuilletée ; triple ou plus

Trajectoires calculées
Tangentielles inclinées
Fuyantes

Vitesse décuplée
Et les paysages passagers.​


----------



## Nexka (10 Avril 2007)

odré a dit:


> au mur criblé de balles



:affraid: :affraid: Tu y es allée sous Franco ou quoi  




En parlant du Pays Basque, il y a un train à essayer absolument là bas. Celui qui relit Bayonne à St Jean pied de Port. :love:
Il est construit dans la vallée de la Nive (une rivière). En arrivant dans la montagne, la vallée se transforme en canyon et c'est de superbes paysages à voir. Enfin si on a pas trop le vertige.
Sinon l'animation dans le train est plutôt sympa aussi. Il n'y a jamais grand monde, alors les passagers se regroupent et discutent. Même si ils ne te connaissent pas. (qui a dit que les Basques ne sont pas très ouverts :mouais: ) Puis il y a toujours quelque chose de particulier à fêter, la retraite du conducteur, la victoire de Bayonne sur Biarritz... 
Puis son petit nom, au train, c'est "la zezette"


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2007)

Nexka a dit:


> :affraid: :affraid: Tu y es all&#233;e sous Franco ou quoi



Non en 2001 mais c'est possible que les impacts de balles soient de l'&#233;poque de Franco, je suis pas all&#233;e v&#233;rifier de pr&#232;s. Par contre, je ne dis pas que les basques ne sont pas ouverts car je ne leur ai pas parl&#233; mais l'ambiance d&#251;e aux impacts de balle et au slogans et l'aspect d&#233;labr&#233; du bled ne nous ont pas incit&#233;s &#224; aller leur dire bonjour, pour briser la glace on aurait d&#251;t dormir sur place mais dans nos t&#234;tes s'&#233;taient beyrouth.


----------



## MacMadam (13 Avril 2007)

rezba a dit:


> J'aime bien les bulles du train (...)



Encore un très joli thread de ta part, Rezba  Mais n'étant pas française, je ne comprends rien à vos histoires de kiwi, orange et autres corail :rateau: Et puis c'est quoi cette histoire de bulles... (vous vous shootiez au perrier ou quoi ?) :mouais:


----------



## Amok (13 Avril 2007)

odré a dit:


> mais dans nos têtes c'était Beyrouth.



Une exagération féminine de plus !


----------



## Bassman (13 Avril 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Une exagération féminine de plus !



Merci de rester dans le fil ou je préviens les modos du bar


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Une exagération féminine de plus !



Je dirais que ça ne me gêne pas d'en parler contrairement peut être à monsieur ...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2007)

MacMadam a dit:


> Encore un très joli thread de ta part, Rezba  Mais n'étant pas française, je ne comprends rien à vos histoires de kiwi, orange et autres corail :rateau: Et puis c'est quoi cette histoire de bulles... (vous vous shootiez au perrier ou quoi ?) :mouais:



moi non plus suis française mais bon , vu que les français ne dignent pas repondre.....  

alors le kiwi etait  une "carte famille" qui permettait de voyager a moitié prix  

corail est un train qui parcurrait  des longues distances et où le voyageur faisait ce long trajet en condition plus confortables ......aujourd'hui il est remplacée par le tgv  

orange ? je ne pense pas que sa soit le portail d'internet de france telecom , alias wanadoo  ( opss on me dit que maintenant internet , telephonie mobile ou fixe, bref tout le binz s'appelle orange :rateau:  ) mais plutot les portes du train corail   


est que il y a un francais dans la salle pour confirmer tout cela   ? 


edit , j'oubliais les bulles : 
sont immaginaires , il y a des tarées qui se croyent dans un cocon quand il se trouvent sur des rails ....a se demander de quels rails ils parlent


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2007)

Le Corail &#233;tait un type de train effectivement avec une couleur orange pour les portes (&#224; l'int&#233;rieur), si mon souvenir est bon. Enfin quand je dis "&#233;tait", j'enterre un peu vite le Corail. Il a d'ailleurs &#233;t&#233; "relook&#233;" pour certaines lignes, prenant le nom de Teoz, o&#249; l'on a remplac&#233; le d&#233;cor int&#233;rieur. 
Le premier de ces Corail nouveau style que j'ai d&#233;couvert il y a plus de 10 ans maintenant s'appelle l'InterLoire qui fait la ligne Orl&#233;ans-Tours-Blois-Angers-Nantes. C'est assez beau d'avoir nomm&#233; un train d'apr&#232;s ce lien fluvial ; un vraie g&#233;ographie ferroviaire qui court au longs des paysages lig&#233;riens ("lig&#233;rien" : relatif &#224; la Loire - je crois que le terme a &#233;t&#233; "officialis&#233;" par Julien Gracq, originaire de la Loire Angevine).

A l'inverse du TGV qui a tendance &#224; s'ext&#233;rioriser des agglom&#233;rations, le Corail fait partie de ces trains qui nous permettent de voir l'envers des villes. La route/rue nous montre la part des villes qu'elles veulent bien montrer : les fa&#231;ades, cette sorte de quant-&#224;-soi urbain. Le Corail et tous ces "tortillards" passent au contraire derri&#232;re les fa&#231;ades : on voit les jardinets derri&#232;re les maisons, les arri&#232;re-cours, les parties qu'on pr&#233;f&#232;re cacher.

Je me souviens encore, &#233;tudiant pas heureux de ses premi&#232;res &#233;tudes, empruntant un petit bout de la ligne Marseille-Quimper, la ligne la plus longue de la SNCF, sur la section Nantes-Redon. Dans l'humide hiver atlantique qui s'alanguissait derri&#232;re les vitres, on pouvait parfois y trouver des exemplaires du "Proven&#231;al" ou du "Midi Libre", achet&#233;s bien plus en amont du trajet. Cette ligne, plus tard, j'ai tenu &#224; la faire par &#233;tape, depuis Marseille jusqu'&#224; Nantes : Marseille-Montpellier-Toulouse, puis Toulouse-Nantes, longeant un moment le Canal du Midi. Je l'ai "v&#233;cue" autant que "vue".

Avec les Corail, on pouvait encore "voyager". Avec le TGV d&#233;sormais, on se "d&#233;place", m&#234;me : on "translate".


----------



## Nexka (13 Avril 2007)

MacMadam a dit:


> Encore un très joli thread de ta part, Rezba  Mais n'étant pas française, je ne comprends rien à vos histoires de kiwi, orange et autres corail :rateau: Et puis c'est quoi cette histoire de bulles... (vous vous shootiez au perrier ou quoi ?) :mouais:



Je vois pas trop où on a parlé de orange  

Si tu me dis train et orange, moi je pense au TGV. Le premier TGV était orange, mais je sais pas si il y en a encore  :hein: 

Sinon il y a aussi la carte orange, qui est la carte d'abonnement mensuel et hebdomadaire pour utiliser les transports en Ile de France, notamment les trains et les métros.  

Pour le train Corail, il roule encore!! C'est juste le train normal de longue distance, celui qui n'est pas un TGV. 



Quand j'étais petite, j'avais trés peur de changer de wagon dans les trains Corail :affraid: (c'était trés bruyant) Pareil pour tirer la chasse aux wc, ça ouvre directement sur les rails... Pas trés rassurant. :mouais: 
Par contre j'adorais me laver les mains avec le savon rapé :love: Je sais pas si vous souvenez de ça, on tournait une petite molette et de la poudre de savon nous tombait dans la main  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2007)

Oui c'est vrai cette couleur orange criarde des premiers TGV Paris-Lyon !  Genre orange DDE !
Je me souviens aussi de l'intérieur de ce TGV, au design très "futurisme années 80", du style des premiers Enki Bilal.


----------



## meskh (14 Avril 2007)

SNCF : Sans Nous C'est Foutu


----------



## rezba (14 Avril 2007)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> edit , j'oubliais les bulles :
> sont immaginaires , il y a des tarées qui se croyent dans un cocon quand il se trouvent sur des rails ....a se demander de quels rails ils parlent



Ma chérie et néanmoins transalpine.
Je ne peux que souhaiter qu'un jour, un train en partance de Strasbourg nous réunira pour une destination inconnue, on s'en fout, l'essentiel étant que l'on puisse trouver un compartiment suffisamment spacieux pour y créer une bulle rien que pour nous deux. :love: :rateau:

Ton _tarée_ qui t'aime.


----------



## Pierrou (19 Avril 2007)

Moi, dimanche dernier, j'ai fait de la m&#233;ga bulle dans le TGV, mais de la bulle France d'en-haut, cette fois.
Je me suis retrouv&#233; en 1ere classe, je ne sais plus trop comment ( histoires de tarifs 12/25 et tout )... Je savais que la 1ere &#233;tait mieux que la 2de, mais l&#224;, dis donc... 
Des fauteuils qu'on peut rester une heure assis en somnolant sans bouger tout le temps parce qu'on est jamais bien, de la lumi&#232;re tamis&#233;e, le silence, une prise pour le boobook....

Et puis un couple de beaufs avec un clebs... :rateau:

La bulle &#233;clate...


----------



## mado (19 Avril 2007)

Punaise là aussi ça va trop vite.. On voit pas le post de pierrou ou c'est le truc que j'ai fumé avant de monter dans le train ?

Bon a priori il parle de 1ère classe.. 

Moi j'essaierai bien L'Orient Express, un vieux fantasme.


----------



## mado (19 Avril 2007)

Punaise là aussi ça va trop vite.. On voit pas le post de pierrou ou c'est le truc que j'ai fumé avant de monter dans le train ?

Bon a priori il parle de 1ère classe.. 

Moi j'essaierai bien L'Orient Express, un vieux fantasme.


(edit : ah ben je vois pas mon post non plus. Je dois voyager clandestinement  )


----------



## Pierrou (19 Avril 2007)

Han ! C'est clair 

On voit pas mon post ! :affraid:

Aaaah, voil&#224; encore un exemple de la basse censure qui s&#233;vit dans les milieux corrompus de la SNCF !!!  :rateau:

Le service public n'est plus ce qu'il &#233;tait ! 

Je les aurais tous, tas de cloportes boursoufl&#233;s d'ignorance grasse ( comme disait l'autre ), et ils paieront tous, tous ! &#224; moi les rames de TGV pour moi tout seuls, &#224; moi la casquette du contr&#244;leur et la cl&#233; du wagon restaurant ! 


Hum... Je m'&#233;gare (SNCF ) l&#224;... :rateau:


----------



## meskh (20 Avril 2007)

Pierrou a dit:


> Aaaah, voilà encore un exemple de la basse censure qui sévit dans les milieux corrompus de la SNCF !!!  :rateau:
> 
> Le service public n'est plus ce qu'il était !



SNCF : Sur Neuf Cinq Fénéants


----------



## Luc G (23 Avril 2007)

Longtemps, je me suis couché tard.

Une fois la séance de cinéma terminée, il y avait souvent le temps de prendre un verre en ville avant qu'une amie ne m'accompagne vers le centre du monde. Minuit était passé, la gare baignait dans une vacuité tranquille. Les quelques voyageurs épars ne semblaient partager que l'heure de départ de leur train, le dernier : militaires en permission, voyageurs sans habitudes équipés pour la longue expédition vers la capitale, stressés par la terra incognita de cette nuit à traverser, routards à sac à dos.

Le bruit de la gare s'évanouissait, ne restait que la sourde rythmique du train. Les lumières de la ville glissaient à leur tour dans le passé. Il était temps de profiter de ces heures improbables. Souvent, un compartiment pour moi tout seul (les trains corail n'étaient pas encore là) me permettait de laisser la lampe allumée. Plus rarement, je devais entrer dans un monde déjà clos où dormaient déjà d'autres voyageurs, il fallait laisser la nuit rester nuit.

Peu importait, en réalité. Malgré les apparences, avec ou sans lumière, avec ou sans papier, sans livre, tous ces voyages relevaient du même rite. Derrière les fenêtres, soulevant d'un doigt le rideau, je voyais revenir les mêmes sentinelles : les étangs quand la lune les barrait ; puis plus loin, une fois passée la gare où le train longtemps manoeuvrait, la ville au bord du fleuve, sa cathédrale haut levée. La torchère de la raffinerie me donnait le premier signal d'une arrivée proche tout en me laissant à chaque fois l'impression si forte qu'elle avait autre chose à me dire, quoi, je ne le saurais jamais, il y a longtemps qu'elle est éteinte mais elle est restée là, en moi, acquérant à travers la nuit et le train l'épaisseur de ces endroits qui comptent pour moi. Il ne restait plus à passer que les quatre grands réverbères avant de retrouver l'autre ville. Deux heures étaient passées plus.

Toute une année, semaine après semaine, tous les mardis ou presque, et parfois le vendredi, j'ai "perdu" mon temps dans ces trains de nuit qui pour moi n'en étaient pas vraiment : je mettais simplement longtemps à regagner mon lit. 30 ans plus tard, j'ai changé mais reste persuadé comme je l'étais déjà à l'époque : ces heures-là, c'était le contraire du temps perdu, c'était et c'est resté le temps retrouvé.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2007)

Les wagons en bardage d'inox brinquebalaient sur les rails, traversant un paysage de neige. Le froid inhabituel de cet hiver semblait faire se rapprocher les gens. Et, fantasme ou réalité, il me semble qu'une ambiance semblable, véritablement chaleureuse, règne ainsi dans le trans-sibérien ; ce train qui m'a toujours fait rêver.

Il n'y avait que des compartiments. Avec leurs photos "touristiques" en noir et blanc enchâssées dans un cadre métallique. Quatre par compartiment : placées aux deux extrêmités de chaque banquette, fixées sur la feuille de formica qui recouvre les parois. 

A un moment je me suis retrouvé seul. J'ai réglé le chauffage tout en gardant mon duffle-coat, me laissant engourdir par la chaleur un peu sourde. Telle un cocon, la petite bulle prenait peu à peu sa forme douce. 
Il m'est arrivé quelques fois de faire de longs trajets, comme des vols longs-courriers, mais aujourd'hui aucun d'entre eux ne me laisse ce goût de "voyage" comme surent le susciter ces retours hebdomadaires au domicile familial, secoué dans ce vieux matériel roulant d'un autre temps. Car c'est peut-être cela le voyage authentique : plus qu'une prise de distance aussi lointaine soit-elle, mais bien davantage l'expérience d'une dimension temporelle autre.

Du compartiment voisin j'entendais s'entrechoquer les cannettes de bière de permissionaires en train de se prendre une cuite.

Puis il est entré dans le compartiment, vif, fringuant, presque nerveux avec son survêtement porté comme un emblème de sportivité permanente. Il avait une façon de souffler entre ses dents, "Scheu!", censée montrer son tonus physique, de l'air du gars qui en a vu et sait réagir à toute éventualité. Ses cheveux rasés et son gros barda ne laissaient aucun doute sur sa condition de militaire. 
Immédiatement il baissa le chauffage pour le mettre sur le niveau "Froid". _"Scheu ! 'Fait chaud ici !"_. Langage télégraphique typique des casernes. Il saisit mon premier mot, voire ma seule première expression - je ne sais plus - pour me déclarer immédiatement : _"Scheu ! Cherbourg ! Artillerie de Marine ! On a moins 18 sur nos affûts ! Scheu !"_. Une telle fierté dans ses mots ne pouvaient que révéler l'appelé qui avait rempilé. Ce qu'il était.

Moi il m'emmerdait avec sa démonstrativité martiale. Il avait crevé ma bulle, c'était déjà pas marrant, et maintenant voilà qu'il me la refroidissait.
Mais après un autre "Scheu !" il remonta légèrement le chauffage.
Entra un autre appelé qui proposa jus de fruits et gâteaux récupérés à "l'ordinaire". Le mot fut prononcé par mon artilleur, qui le ponctua d'un "Scheu !" suivi d'un nouveau coup  de poignet sur la molette de réglage du chauffage. Aussitôt les deux "bidasses" se regardèrent d'un air entendu et échangèrent les rituels propos des conscrits : _T'es d'la combien? T'es au combien ?_. Le petit nerveux expliqua avec ses "Scheu !" son engagement, continuant sensiblement d'augmenter le chauffage. Alors son interlocuteur prit un air de grand sérieux pour lui répondre : _J'crois qu'çà passe à un moment par la tête de tous les mecs de s'engager...._ L'autre prit un air poseur, suivit d'un nouveau "Scheu !" qui lui fit mettre le chauffage désormais à fond. Dans le silence qui suivit cette profonde réflexion, on put entendre les rires éthyliques du compartiment voisin.

Mais j'arrivais à destination et il était temps : le compartiment était devenu une étuve !


----------



## l'écrieur (7 Décembre 2008)

Retour de Paris.
J'aime cette ville. Elle est si belle. A vélo, je la redécouvre. Je l'ai trop longtemps parcouru dans ses voies souterraines. Je viens de quitter les militants de l'éducation populaire qui me payaient pour leur dire comment leur monde s'écroule, et pourquoi il faut qu'ils se réinventent. Pas facile, comme exercice.
Du coup, le temps est à moi, quelques heures. 
De Parmentier, je trace sur le faubourg Saint Denis. J'ai envie de fruits exotiques. De litchis. J'avale deux minis pains fourrés indiens et un bol de soupe. Je fume une cigarette épicée face au passage Brady. Que ce quartier a changé depuis que je l'ai quitté. Changé, mais pas transformé.  Il est plus propre, les bobos viennent y faire leur course, mais les ateliers sont toujours là, je suis prêt à le parier. Je remonte sur ce drôle d'engin, le vélib. J'attrape la voie cycliste le long du canal, direction le cadran de la gare de Lyon.
J'ai encore faim. Mon salon de thé préféré du 12° est fermé. Je me rabats sur le traiteur russe du boulevard Diderot. Dégustation de vodka. J'achète un bout d'esturgeon fumé, du pain noir, des ufs de sandre, et une mignonnette de vodka ukrainienne pur grain.
Dans le train, ça me fera un pique-nique des plus agréables.



l'écrieur a dit:


> ​



Ma place est en face de celles occupées par deux étudiantes. 19-20 ans. Elles parlent de matières que j'ai enseignées longtemps. Elles n'ont pas l'air d'y comprendre grand chose. N'ont pas leur carte 12-25. Lorgnent la jeune contrôleuse avec morgue. Laquelle, du coup, ne leur fait pas de cadeau. Après tout, pour elle, les deux minettes qui crient au scandale pour dix euros ressemblent surtout à deux filles à papa qui rentrent d'avoir fait les courses à Paris, avec leurs sacs griffés étalés autour d'elles.
Ça leur apprendra.
L'esturgeon fumé fait plus que tenir ses promesses, c'est un délice. Et la vodka, même un peu chaude, est délectable.
Mais les merdeuses m'ennuient, à insulter la jeune contrôleuse, une fois qu'elle est partie. Je pars à la recherche d'un thé, que je parfumerais avec le fond de la vodka.
Le soleil se couche. Des traces lumineuses, à 270 km/h.



l'écrieur a dit:


> ​




Qui est cette brune ? Ouf, j'ai cru qu'il s'agissait de cette cruche qui, un temps, squattait chez moi, quatrième convive, alibi d'une partie qui se jouait à trois, sans qu'elle ne le sache. Ce n'est pas elle, tant mieux. Aucune envie de voir ressurgir ce passé-là.
Il faut que j'écrive. Que je couche sur le papier ma discussion d'hier soir avec Pierre, ce drôle d'homme. Qui fuit les jeux d'appareils, alors qu'il faudrait que nous capitalisions cette victoire dans les idées. Etre arrivés à remettre au centre du projet de ce parti fatigué l'idée que le politique peut influer sur l'économie, ce n'était pas gagné au départ.
L'occasion est encore ratée de peser au long cours sur le sens des choses. Je ne lui en veut pas. Il nous faut creuser. Imprimer une marque, rendre visible ce drôle de _think tank_ militant, cet objet hybride que nous construisons avec lenteur et détermination. Avec abnégation, aussi. Et, parfois, avec un profond découragement. Condamnés à la cyclothymie militante. Dépression-enthousiasme. Marquer des points, pour garder un espoir, un sens. Et s'assurer que toute cette énergie n'est pas, tout le temps, dépensée en vain.
Six minutes d'arrêt à Valence. Le temps de griller une autre cigarette épicée. Dans cette drôle de gare à ciel ouvert. Histoire d'accélérer encore un peu le temps.


----------



## Bassman (8 Décembre 2008)

Pitain, t'étais à Paris et même pas tu me préviens ?


----------



## NED (8 Décembre 2008)

J'ai assisté à un pugilat de bulle de train l'autre fois en allant à Strasbourg : Le concept IDZEN.
Qui a inventé cette annerie?
Quand on reserve un billet, il y a plusieurs thèmes de wagon tgv : IDzap, IDzen, IDzinc.
Notre assistante avait réservé nos billets sur internet, si on prend une réservation directe, on choisit son IDtgv mais ça ne précise pas tout de suite à quoi cela correspond. Bref.

J'avais pas fait attention, avec mes 3 potes on se met dans notre carré et on commence à papoter tranquille (pas fort, tranquilou quoi, c'est le matin il est 7h30). 
Un mec à côté nous dit gentiment mais avec insistance de fermer nos gueules ! On était dans un wagon IDzen.
Bref on papote moins fort histoire de la faire civilisé hein.
Le mec nous en remet une tartine en nous disant de se barrer dans un wagon IDzap ou d'aller au bar IDzinc.

Sur ce, une dame à côté de nous avec sa copine, qui papotait tranquille aussi commence a engueuler le type relou en lui disant qu'on est déjà bien gentils de la jouer profil bas mais qu'il nous laisse parler quand même, que son ton autoritaire était un peu déplacé. Que si il voulait être peinard il se prenne une 1ère classe.

Résultat mon pote Stef s'y met, le mec réenchérit, et ça part en cacahuètes. Ca presque fini en wagon IDfight.

J'avoues que nous n'étions pas au courant du concept, mais pour moi le train dans un silence de mort ça n'existe pas. On avait l'impression d'être en didacture. Chacun dans sa case et les moutons sont bien gardés.

Enfin la prochaine fois on fera gaffe à notre wagon.
:mouais::sleep:


----------



## pascalformac (8 Décembre 2008)

sans rire ca s'appelle des niches ( de marché)
 ici on peut dire que  chaque chien-chien va se mettre dans la niche correspondant au style qu'il souhaite adopter pour son déplacement tarifé que certains appellent encore voyage.
Certains toutous veulent le calme et sont prêts à payer pour ca.
La seuneucefeu  répond à ca

petite note pour l'écrieur
le passage Brady  ( ou l'autre partie , la ruelle en face de l'autre coté du Sebasto) ne sont plus ce qu'ils étaient*
la communauté _indo pakistano-srilankaise_ s'est déployée ailleurs ( Stalingrad , le haut du 18 è par exemple)
Des rues entieres d'épiciers, restaus ( depuis luxe à cantine pas chere)  , bazars à sari, videoclubs , temples divers
 la fête "éthnique" locale , Ganesh ( vers fin Aout début Septembre) est d'ailleurs passée de confidentielle à evenement municipal
( et c'est tant mieux)

* et en redeployment strictement local , deplacement vers le haut rue Faubourg St denis ( partie vers Gare de l'est , succession de cantines indiennes pakistanaises)


----------



## Bassman (8 Décembre 2008)

NED a dit:


> J'ai assisté à un pugilat de bulle de train l'autre fois en allant à Strasbourg : Le concept IDZEN.
> 
> Enfin la prochaine fois on fera gaffe à notre wagon.
> :mouais::sleep:



Mais nan justement mon Ned :love:

Regarde :

Le propriétaire du billet IDtêtedecon est dans son wagon, mais si tu as un billet IDtartedanslagueule, ben t'es aussi dans le bon wagon.

IDtruk c'est vachement bien, un peu comme les sites de rencontres, ils font correspondre les gens en fonction de leur profil.


----------



## NED (8 Décembre 2008)

Ha ! oui nickel ca bassou 
Je prendrai un IDbaffedanstatronchedecake la prochaine fois, je serai tranquile.
Merci pour le tuyau.


----------



## Romuald (8 Décembre 2008)

Ou un iDTC ?





--> [ ]


----------



## teo (8 Décembre 2008)

_Presque tous Hors sujet ? _

*Toujours vérifier au moment du choix la catégorie de iTGV désiré et demander un changement au contrôleur quand la place ne correspond pas au style choisi ce qui arrive régulièrement à l'impression du billet.*

_Je trouve ce type de partage de rames assez pratique (en plus des prix très intéressants), la seule chose que je regrette et tu sembles en avoir été le participant malheureux: le manque d'informations en gare et en train sur ce que chacun doit respecter suivant les rames.
Je suis un adepte de l'IDzen quand je n'ai pas envie de me tartiner les blablatérations téléphoniques de la pouffette de service ou de son homologue masculin (en général à gourmette). IDzen permet de dormir tranquille, de ne pas subir les assauts des enfants en bas âge tout est histoire de décibels à supporter 
Existe en version iDnight aussi, avec concert ou soirée. Mais c'est plus un train de nuit qu'autre chose 
En groupe, préférez IDzap

J'ai testé l'inscription sur le truk de rencontres moi qui ait toujours fantasmé sur une aventure sur rail, me voilà tout déçu: l'inscription est très modérée 

Pour encore moins cher ou si vous annulez un voyage les trocs de billets  Attention, il me semble que les idTGV sont hors liste _


----------



## pascalformac (8 Décembre 2008)

teo a dit:


> _
> 
> J'ai testé l'inscription sur le truk de rencontres moi qui ait toujours fantasmé sur une aventure sur rail, me voilà tout déçu: l'inscription est très modérée _


just'ment une question
_ 
_


> Pour encore moins cher ou si vous annulez un voyage les trocs de billets  Attention, il me semble que les idTGV sont hors liste


Ca marche bien la drague sur les sites de trocs prem's?


( mefie toi si tu as une offre d'echange impliquant Vesoul venant de B le biker ou de B a capella ou de B le gamer  )


----------



## NED (9 Décembre 2008)

Par contre les nouveaux TGV sont vraiment plus confortables, là je dis bravo. Auparavant en 2ème classe si tu n'était pas dans un carré, tu étais coincé comme une sardine, je sais pas comment des gens arrivent à dormir dans si peu de place.

Le bercement du train, ça génère aussi une bonne petite bulle pour se faire des beaux rèves.






:sleep:


----------



## Bassman (9 Décembre 2008)

Mouais... encore un coup je ne suis pas d'accord avec le principe.

Plutôt que de laissez et d'encourager la cohabitation, on créé des catégories pour parquer les gens selon leur envie.

A quand selon leur conviction politique, religieuse ? IDBlack, IDJuif, IDCatho ??

Un vieux relent de pré apartheid


----------



## pascalformac (9 Décembre 2008)

Attention avant de lacher les grands mots
jusqu'à present le choix est libre ( contrairement aux politiques segragationistes)

et la seuceneucefeu joue sur le fait qu'un voyage en train n'est justement pas percu -vecu par la majorité  comme un deplacement " transport en commun"( au contraire c'est souvent cet aspect qui est critiqué)  , mais bien un acte personnel, un "voyage individuel"


----------



## WebOliver (9 Décembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> Attention avant de lacher les grands mots
> jusqu'à present le choix est libre ( contrairement aux politiques segragationistes)
> 
> et la seuceneucefeu joue sur le fait qu'un voyage en train n'est justement pas percu -vecu par la majorité  comme un deplacement " transport en commun"( au contraire c'est souvent cet aspect qui est critiqué)  , mais bien un acte personnel, un "voyage individuel"



Je ne connais pas le concept, mais dans ces TGV _IDbidule_ a-t-on le choix d'être dans un wagon ou un compartiment _IDriendutout_ ou _IDpasdID_?

Mais globalement on a le choix de ne pas prendre ces trains c'est sûr, ou de rester chez soi, mais il fut un temps où il était naturel de ranger les gens selon certaines catégories, celles dont parle Bassman. Evidemment, là c'est gentillet, mais le parallèle est fait, et peu s'offusquent de cette tendance.

Idem pour le fichage, qui fait encore dresser les cheveux du plus grand nombre... ceux-là même qui possèdent une fiche avec moult détails concernant leur vie privée sur Facebook. Mais, ils ont le choix évidemment... Dernier exemple, les applications qui apparaissent petit à petit sur les mobiles, et qui permettent de retrouver ses connaissances grâce au GPS. Effarant au demeurant, pourtant, on y viendra.

Tout ça pour dire que l'on saute pieds joints sur ce que l'on abhorrait, il y a quelques années, ou quelques dizaines d'années, tout simplement parce que c'est bien vendu, bien fichu, et que l'on va quand même pas s'emmerder à se compliquer la vie hein...


----------



## pascalformac (9 Décembre 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> Je ne connais pas le concept, mais dans ces TGV _IDbidule_ a-t-on le choix d'être dans un wagon ou un compartiment _IDriendutout_ ou _IDpasdID_?


ce sont des voyages reservés exclusivement par internet ( par le voyageur)

et c'est via l'interface de resa qu'on choisit son """"ambiance"""
( c'est leur mot)
http://www.idtgv.com/2i.html


----------



## Bassman (9 Décembre 2008)

C'est bien ce que je dis, la prochaine étape sera l'ambiance "adulte uniquement, les mômes ça fait rien qu'à brailler", et puis "sans bruits et odeurs", etc...

On renforce l'idée de la classification, qui était déjà très présentes certes, chacun est dans une petite boite et haï ceux de la boite d'en face.

P'tet qu'un jour au rayon ambiance ludique on aura droit à l'ambiance "partouze"


----------



## pascalformac (9 Décembre 2008)

drole d'esprit
la seuneucefeu répond à une demande
( qui n'est pas la tienne )

tu preferes le voyage à la dure?avec banquettes dures , bruits , bouffe, entassement  facon Chine Inde  Amerique latine etc
( c'est terriblement convivial, du moins pour le touriste qui ne le fait q'une fois ou 2 dans sa vie et que ca interesse )

Ah ben  , même là bas y a des catégories de wagons et confort
zut !


----------



## WebOliver (9 Décembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> drole d'esprit
> la seuneucefeu répond à une demande
> ( qui n'est pas la tienne )
> 
> ...



Tu prends l'exemple extrême là. A l'autre bout tu as vers ce quoi on tend: de l'aseptisé à tous les étages. C'est joli et convenu, confortable, ça ne sent rien, ça ne mange pas de pain: mais qu'est-ce que c'est chiant finalement!

Y a quelques temps, dans le train régional que je prends souvent, le dernier avant la nuit, où l'on y trouve pêle-mêle des fêtards, des toxicos, des gens qui rentrent du boulot, des requérants d'asile africains, des resquilleurs, des gens bourrés; un groupe de jeune écoutait, assez fort, de la musique de jeune. C'était un peu chiant. Quelques sièges plus loin, un type sans doute un peu agacé, a sorti de son sac un truc qui ressemblait à une clarinette et s'est mis à jouer.

Personne n'a trouvé à redire à qui que ce soit: y avait dans ce wagon un joyeux bordel, ça m'a fait penser que l'être humain n'est pas forcément un gros con. Même si parfois...

J'aime bien prendre ce train.


----------



## pascalformac (9 Décembre 2008)

j'ai volontairement pris cet exemple là
le monde à la " bienvenue à Gattaca" m'interesse pas plus que les autres intervenants

Mais on constate partout un "lissage" des "espaces partagés" selon des critères divers
( dans les transports comme ailleurs , espaces de travail, espaces de loisirs etc etc)


----------



## Bassman (9 Décembre 2008)

Oui pascal, mais c'est bien ce qui me choque, le lissage permanent, et j'ai tendance a penser que c'est dangereux.


----------



## pascalformac (9 Décembre 2008)

et c'est un modo de forum au lissage  assez renforcé  qui dit ca.....


----------



## Craquounette (9 Décembre 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> Personne n'a trouvé à redire à qui que ce soit: y avait dans ce wagon un joyeux bordel, ça m'a fait penser que l'être humain n'est pas forcément un gros con. Même si parfois...
> 
> J'aime bien prendre ce train.



Ce train, tu le prends pour un petit trajet. C'est tout à fait supportable et même drôle certaines fois. Mais pour les longs trajets, je rejoins tout à fait l'avis de Teo.



teo a dit:


> Je suis un adepte de l'IDzen quand je n'ai pas envie de me tartiner les blablatérations téléphoniques de la pouffette de service ou de son homologue masculin (en général à gourmette). IDzen permet de dormir tranquille, de ne pas subir les assauts des enfants en bas âge tout est histoire de décibels à supporter



Pas pour tous les trajets non, mais certaines fois, tu as envie d'avoir ta p'tite bulle. Savourer encore ce moment entre le lieu de départ et le retour chez soi... Juste apprécier... digérer les quelques heures, jours, semaines que tu viens de vivre... 

En Suisse, il existe des wagons silence sur certaines lignes. Personne n'est obligé d'y aller mais c'est très reposant, et ça change du wagon remplie de suisses allemandes qui font leur sortie annuelle en Suisse romande et hurlent dans leur langue (incompréhensible et barbare bien entendu) 

Ma dernière p'tite bulle remonte à il y a de longs mois... Qu'est-ce que j'aurais donné pour avoir une voiture silence... Pas envie de parler, juste allumer mon IPod, sortir un Modiano et bouquiner dans mon coin, sans rien dire à cette voisine anglophone... Non, pas de voiture silence... L'Ipod à peine allumer "Scuse me... tu parles un peu anglais ?"... Noooooon pas ça..... Ma bonne éducation ne m'a pas permis de ne pas répondre... Et voilà. Quelques mots échangés en anglais médiocre, en français presque parfait pour elle... Quelques confidences, comme on en fait certaines fois à des personnes que l'on ne recroisera jamais... Le trajet a paru plus court et fut agréable. Un "Au revoir" sur un quai de gare, mais un au revoir agréable...

C'était une p'tite bulle à deux


----------



## Amok (10 Décembre 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> C'est bien ce que je dis, la prochaine étape sera l'ambiance "adulte uniquement, les mômes ça fait rien qu'à brailler", et puis "sans bruits et odeurs", etc...
> 
> On renforce l'idée de la classification, qui était déjà très présentes certes, chacun est dans une petite boite et haï ceux de la boite d'en face.



Hum, Bassou, je ne te rejoins pas, là ... 
Déjà parce que nous ne parlons pas ici d'obligation : il n'y a pas qu'un choix, auquel tous les voyageurs doivent se plier, mais de multiples ambiances que chacun peut prendre en fonction de ses envies. Il ne s'agit pas de "classification", mais de bien être lors du voyage.

Tu n'es pas "classifié" car tu peux parfaitement changer de style au prochain voyage (voir même en route, je suppose, s'il y a de la place : un contrôleur ne va surement pas t'emmerder parce que tu changes de wagon en ayant payé ton billet qui coûte le même prix ).

Pour reprendre un de tes exemples, ce qui me gêne, moi, _et vraiment_, c'est d'avoir à supporter les momes, s'ils sont braillards, ou les abrutis qui ne peuvent pas vivre 5 minutes sans téléphone. Là c'est pire que de la classification : c'est m'imposer quelque chose qui me déplait fortement, simplement parce que la majorité des gens n'a aucune éducation ou respect pour le voisin.

Je ne hais personne : je n'ai pas envie, puisque j'ai le choix, de _ne pas subir_ : c'est différent. 



Bassman a dit:


> P'tet qu'un jour au rayon ambiance ludique on aura droit à l'ambiance "partouze"



A la SNCF de nous faire préférer le train ! 
Ce jour là, j'oublie l'avion !


----------



## pascalformac (10 Décembre 2008)

Amok a dit:


> A la SNCF de nous faire préférer le train !
> Ce jour là, j'oublie l'avion !


d'ailleurs il y a un lien
avec les lignes TGV la seuneucefeu a volontairement cherché à reprendre certains concepts associés à un voyage en avion  ( y compris dans l'agencement de certaines gares TGV)


----------



## Amok (10 Décembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> d'ailleurs il y a un lien
> avec les lignes TGV la seuneucefeu a volontairement cherché à reprendre certains concepts associés à un voyage en avion  ( y compris dans l'agencement de certaines gares TGV)



Et il y a des "avions partouzes" ?!!!


----------



## WebOliver (10 Décembre 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Et il y a des "avions partouzes" ?!!!



Bah, y avait bien Hooters Air, mais la compagnie n'existe plus à ce jour.


----------



## pascalformac (10 Décembre 2008)

A une époque j'ai voyagé sur des vols d'une defunte  compagnie US  au nom genre " love airlines"
Logo en coeur , staff en tenue"plage" ( très sympa le staff en plus) et ...pas de bouffe mais..OPENBAR

Et comme frenchie j''y étais particulierement bichonné et je revoyais une partie du staff hors vols pour des sorties mémorables, bons souvenirs.


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Décembre 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Tu n'es pas "classifié" car tu peux parfaitement changer de style au prochain voyage (voir même en route, je suppose, s'il y a de la place : un contrôleur ne va surement pas t'emmerder parce que tu changes de wagon en ayant payé ton billet qui coûte le même prix ).




*- Règles de vie à bord - espace iDzen* 
Lorsque Vous choisissez de voyager dans l'espace iDzen, qui est un espace de calme et de sérénité, Vous devez adopter un comportement approprié et en particulier, il vous est demandé :

- De vous conduire calmement et silencieusement ;
- De maintenir votre téléphone portable éteint pendant tout le trajet ;
- De ne pas utiliser d'appareil bruyant ou sonore (sauf si Vous utilisez un casque) ; 

Pour les voyageurs accompagnés d'enfants, de les garder sous leur responsabilité et d'exercer une surveillance particulière de façon à éviter toute perturbation de la sérénité de l'espace iDzen. 
Les animaux domestiques de petite taille (ne pesant pas plus de 6 kilos) sont admis gratuitement au transport sous réserve que : 

- Les autres voyageurs acceptent la présence de votre animal domestique, 
- Vous en assumiez l'entière responsabilité, 
- Vous respectiez les règles de vie de l'espace iDzen,
- Votre animal domestique soit placé dans un contenant dont les dimensions ne dépassent pas 45 cm x 30 cm x 25 cm. 

Si vous êtes accompagné d'un chien de grande taille, vous devez acquitter la somme de 45&#8364; sur le quai auprès du superviseur. Cependant, les animaux de grande taille sont déconseillés dans l'espace iDzen, à l'exception des chiens d'aveugles dans les conditions de l'article 8. C'est pourquoi, si Vous êtes accompagné d'un animal de grande taille, le Superviseur vous proposera un nouveau placement dans l'ambiance iDzap.

De toute façon, les loups ne sont pas acceptés


----------



## NED (10 Décembre 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> Bah, y avait bien Hooters Air mais la compagnie n'existe plus à ce jour[/URL].



D'ici qu'ils nous fassent une Boobscruise dans un TGV on peut se gratter...


----------



## pascalformac (10 Décembre 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> *- Règles de vie à bord - espace iDzen*


j'adore ce genre de "regles" qui sont concretement inapplicables simplement
quelques cas
-enfants idzen et calmitude
( bien sur les enfants sont percus comme calmes par des parents, mais ca peut etre vrai comme très relatif)
-le coup de l'animal domestique
j'imagine bien la scene: voyage tranquille avec la bestiole calme et à UNE étape monte le idzeneur qui lui va raler 
_ c'est dans le reglement madame( mossieur) blabla_
ou encore
_ votre sac fait 48cm x 38 x 27 ca va pas du tout_
_ veuillez changer de wagon_ ( changer d'ambiance quoi)


----------



## teo (10 Décembre 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Hum, Bassou, je ne te rejoins pas, là ...
> ()
> Pour reprendre un de tes exemples, ce qui me gêne, moi, _et vraiment_, c'est d'avoir à supporter les momes, s'ils sont braillards, ou les abrutis qui ne peuvent pas vivre 5 minutes sans téléphone. Là c'est pire que de la classification : c'est m'imposer quelque chose qui me déplait fortement, simplement parce que la majorité des gens n'a aucune éducation ou respect pour le voisin.
> Je ne hais personne : je n'ai pas envie, puisque j'ai le choix, de _ne pas subir_ : c'est différent.
> ()



Ne pas subir, exactement. Et ce n'est pas limité aux seuls transports. C'est valable partout.

Quand je prend le train, je n'ai pas forcément la tête à écouter mon iPod et je n'aime pas être dérangé par la vie privée des gens au téléphone, par un couple qui regarde un DVD sans casque ou un gamin qui joue sur sa DS sans que son père ne trouve normal de couper le son. A contrario, le bruit du métro ou du train ne me dérange pas, comme un enfant qui pleure ou rit: c'est un bruit de la vie. J'utilise de moins en moins l'iPod. Par contre, je n'aime pas supporter des agressions de la part d'autres voyageurs, particulièrement quand elle est liée à la bêtise ou au sans-gêne. Et là l'iPod ou l'iDTGV ont leur intérêt: ils suppriment ou atténuent l'agression, l'énervement et la fatigue. La fameuse bulle dont on parle ici.

Vu l'ignorance des gens sur la façon basique de se comporter en voyage, c'est pas si mal les iDTGV. C'est lâche, sans doute: je m'achète le silence plutôt que d'ouvrir ma gueule si un malotrus s'amène. Ce que je peux difficilement faire dans le RER, le bus ou le métro. Je trouve surtout dommage que nous, voyageurs, ne sachions plus comprendre que nous vivons en société et que quand nous sommes dans un bus, une rame de métro ou un train, on se comporte comme des abrutis sans manière. Suis-je devenu un vieux qui préférait _avant_ ? Non, les bonnes manières, si décriées, sont juste le lubrifiant d'une société qui fonctionne. Il n'en faut pas trop, ni trop peu. Aider à porter une valise, un brin de discussion, proposer de ramener un café du bar, rassurer quelqu'un sur le bon numéro de voiture, un sourire, un sourire quand quelqu'un s'excuse de se tasser contre toi dans un coin de la rame, ça aide à supporter certains moments désagréables. C'est du civisme niveau maternelle et ça manque.

Après, chacun a une "connaissance" et une habitude des transports différentes. J'ai surtout utilisé des transports en communs, à une époque la voiture, plus rarement l'avion, exceptionnellement la moto.
Beaucoup ne supportent pas le métro ou le bus et la proximité de l'autre, des autres. J'y ai toujours été à l'aise, même si c'est parfois loin d'être agréable. Mais je ne recommencerai pas à aller bosser avec une voiture. Je n'aimerai pas à devoir gérer la conduite et les embouteillages, que je trouve particulièrement plus pénible que de lire tranquillement un bon bouquin


----------



## pascalformac (10 Décembre 2008)

c'est marrant  ce sujet qui deriva sur les "bulles idtgv" interesse 
Il y a une raison  parmi d'autres
sans doute parce que voyager avec d'autres est quelque chose entre un acte personnel ET collectif
Et on y retrouve les mêmes comportements que dans d'autres lieux partagés  ( restau , bar , cinema etc ) mais parfois surmultipliés

et on y trouve de tout; depuis certains qui sont completement indifferents aux autres jusqu'au contraire, on les oublie,  ceux hypersensibles 
( on a tous vu des mamies et papys ne pas se detendre  ou se moucher simplement ou piquer un roupillon parce qu' on les devine sensibles au regard de l'autre)


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Décembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> ( on a tous vu des mamies et papys ne pas se detendre  ou se moucher simplement ou piquer un roupillon parce qu' on les devine sensibles au regard de l'autre)



C'est pour cela que la SNCF envisage de créer IDlaugh. Pascal77 pourrait nous en dire plus.


----------



## vleroy (10 Décembre 2008)

si la SNCF pouvait créer un IDjeresteàmaplacejusquel'arrêtdutraincommeçajebousculepersonneetjefouspasmonsacdanslagueuledesautres.. . Le concept a l'air con mais fonctionne bien dans les avions... peut être un peu long à écrire... 

Et le pire c'est que je note que cette forme d'impolitesse est particulièrement pratiquée par le couillon en cravate directeur de machin overbooké ou la maquillée dix fois vêtue de Chanel à grosses responsabilités et forte implantation siliconnée...Je sais pas pourquoi je laisse toujours trainer mes grandes cannes pour ces cons là


----------



## gouzigouzi (10 Décembre 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> si la SNCF pouvait créer un IDjeresteàmaplacejusquel'arrêtdutraincommeçajebousculepersonneetjefouspasmonsacdanslagueuledesautres.. . Le concept a l'air con mais fonctionne bien dans les avions... peut être un peu long à écrire...
> 
> Et le pire c'est que je note que cette forme d'impolitesse est particulièrement pratiquée par le couillon en cravate directeur de machin overbooké ou la maquillée dix fois vêtue de Chanel à grosses responsabilités et forte implantation siliconnée...Je sais pas pourquoi je laisse toujours trainer mes grandes cannes pour ces cons là


sans oublier la fille qui a mis tous son flacon de parfum hydrocarburé et qui empeste


----------



## vleroy (10 Décembre 2008)

gouzigouzi a dit:


> sans oublier la fille qui a mis tous son flacon de parfum hydrocarburé et qui empeste



nan celle là y a moyen de la bloquer quand elle va aux WC (après deux choix, soit tu t'enfermes avec soit tu restes à l'extérieur)


----------



## pascalformac (10 Décembre 2008)

ou alors un concept de ceinture de securité deverrouillé QUE par le conducteur à intervalles reguliers...
et PAS avant arret complet à chaque étape....

( aussi developpable dans un ID bondage )


----------



## l'écrieur (2 Février 2009)

Tu pourrais avoir 60 ans.
Les cheveux gris et fournis, des lunettes cerclées d'argent, un visage poupin, un peu couperosé, avachi. Des bajoues tombent de chaque côté d'une bouche à l'expression blasée et satisfaite d'elle.
Tu portes du marron. Une veste en velours, un polo marron glacé qui enrobe ton estomac proéminent. Un jean marron, des tiags mexicaines. Marron aussi.
Tu lis la Tribune, le Figaro, le Monde, le Revenu français.
Tu découpes des pages que tu classes à côté d'un grand agenda à feuille d'or et cuir pleine fleur rouge. Tu classes des archives papier. Pas d'ordinateur à tes cotés, ni dans ce magnifique cartable en chevreau gris posé sur le siège droit. Tu déchires d'autres pages que tu jettes à la poubelle. Quand tu as fini de dépiauter tes canards, tu les empiles négligemment sur le siège d'en face.
Ils y resteront quand tu partiras du TGV.
Tu es un vieux soixante-huitard qui ne connait plus qu'une seule valeur, celle de l'argent.
Toi et tes semblables de la même génération, vous avez corrompu profondément le monde. 
Pour oublier votre révolution ratée, je suppose.
J'ai le double de l'âge que tu avais alors. Je n'ai jamais cru à ta révolution, ni à aucune autre. Parce que j'ai grandi en regardant des gens comme toi pourrir la planète, aussi consciemment et cyniquement que tes parents l'avaient fait dans l'inconscience idiote et ébahie qui était la leur.
Le monde que tu nous laisseras, lorsque nous aurons enfin réussi à t'en foutre dehors, ressemblera plus à un champ de ruines qu'à un champ de fleurs. Et de ta _bite_ génération, il restera des guerres de religions.
Alors, je préfère cultiver ma révolution intérieure. Aucune fatwa ne m'empêchera de me tordre en faisant du yoga. Là. En face de toi. Dans un compartiment de première du tgv montpellier-lyon, direct par valence.


----------



## pascalformac (2 Février 2009)

le détail qui tue c'est la dominance du marron
( ou des marrons , si possible mal assortis)

( le chevreau gris c'est soit la note de "fantaisie rebelle cadrée" , soit un cadeau )


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Février 2009)

Très cher écrieur-casse-burnes de mon coeur,

Je ne prends jamais le train, et pour cause...
Nous n'avons qu'une seule ligne en Corse qui se traîne en 5 heures d'Ajaccio à Bastia.
Hormis quelques pinz' l'été, en quête de pittoresque ; et des étudiants qui regagnent Corte en fin de week end le reste de l'année, il faut bien reconnaître que personnellement, elle ne m'est d'aucune utilité...
Par contre, je suis capable de rester des heures durant à la terrasse d'un café, proche de la place Foch ou de celle du Diamant, perdu dans la contemplation morbide de mes contemporains...
Je sollicite donc de votre part l'autorisation de pouvoir poster exceptionnellement ici mes considérations sans prétention...
Certes, j'ai bien conscience que je ne serai pas entièrement en accord avec ce sujet dont l'essence première était ferroviaire, mais je vous sais assez conciliant et ouvert d'esprit pour pouvoir prendre en compte certains particularismes régionaux.

Dans l'attente de votre réponse,

Bien à vous.

PATRICK.


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Février 2009)

Tu pourrais avoir un peu moins de 45 ans et tu voyages en première. La position du lotus c'était il y a 20 minutes. Un homme plein de lui-même te regarde d'un &#339;il torve mettre ton genou derrière ta tête. Qu'il est souple cet olibrius qui boit de la vodka se dit-il. Il se souvient que dans d'autres temps, il arrivait lui aussi à mettre son pied derrière sa tête mais il n'a jamais tenté de le faire avec le petit toast qui va bien et le verre de vodka dans une main. Aujourd'hui, le ventre gêne. Malgré tout, il tente parfois la position du lotus et rêve qu'une belle fille le prenne pour un bouddha et lui caresse le ventre qu'il a laissé pousser par-dessus sa ceinture. Malheureusement, il n'a pas résisté à l'envie de garder son catogan qui rassemble ce qui lui reste de sa coupe hippie. Peace sans love, tout se perd. Ça ne fait plus l'effet escompté cette petite touffe capillotractrée sur la nuque mais ça permet au moins de se souvenir que ses cheveux étaient plus nombreux autrefois et que les filles en étaient folles. Parfois il reste coincé, l'arthrose frappe toujours quand on ne l'attend pas. Toi, tu viens de changer de jambe. Il soupire, t'envie et se dit qu'avec ton "air sage" tu feras sûrement un bouddha plus crédible que lui. En attendant, il se dit qu'il retournerait bien au Tibet cet hiver si son arthrose lui fiche la paix. Une contrôleuse SNCF passe et tu as maintenant les deux genoux derrière la tête. Il lui sourit, elle te regarde en se disant tout de même qu'une telle souplesse ça ouvre pas mal de possibilités. Son ami à elle est plutôt du genre armoire à glace et il est souple comme une frite passée dans l'huile trop chaude. Du coup, c'est elle qui fait du yoga. Ce soir, quand le train sera vide, elle pourrait peut-être tenter le poirier sur un siège de première. Elle se met à rire toute seule. Tu la regardes et tu te dis qu'au final, faire du yoga avec une bouteille de vodka sur la tablette ça peut étonner mais que tu t'en fiches. Ta souplesse tu y tiens !


----------



## l'écrieur (2 Février 2009)

Cher Patochman,

Dans ma grande magnificience, j'accepte que, dans votre cas seulement, les considérations que vous serez amené à proférer depuis la terrasse d'un café ne seront, somme toute, que celles du train de la vie.

Bien à vous.

Philémon


----------

